# Ideas for a sauce to pour over broccoli



## gary b (Mar 23, 2006)

Help,

My son and I are trying to lose some weight by eating more vegetables and less starches. The son likes butter or margarine (sp?) melted over steamed broccoli or green beans.

We're looking for maybe a "butter flavor" or cheese sauce (but thicker and able to cling to the veggies better than butter) to mix in with vegetables. It doesn't necessarily need to be a low cal sauce because i am increasing the amount of veggies we eat. I know very little about sauces so please give me a lot of details on how to make the sauce. Something not too complicated, that a beginner like me can make.

In addition, i need some ideas on a sauce for stir-fry kinds of dishes. The only thing i have come up with is broth thickened with cornstarch and salt, pepper,a little garlic, but its kinda bland and could use a little Asian flair.

Thanks for the help, Gary


----------



## BigDog (Mar 23, 2006)

Hee hee hee, I was just reading about condiments, herbs, spices, etc. in my culinary education course. Oyster sauce is a common stir fry ingredient. Other sauces to experiment with for Asian cuisine are fish sauce, soy sauce, and hoisin sauce. The latter three are used both as part of a recipe as well as condiments.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 23, 2006)

> In addition, i need some ideas on a sauce for stir-fry kinds of dishes. The only thing i have come up with is broth thickened with cornstarch and salt, pepper,a little garlic, but its kinda bland and could use a little Asain flair.



What about using actual Asian ingredients? Things such as:

- Oyster sauce
- Soy sauce (both light and dark)
- Fish sauce
- Rice or rice wine vinegar
- Hoisin sauce
- Kecap manis
- Black bean sauce
- goes on and on

One very simple, very tasty mixture is the combination of oyster sauce, soy sauce, rice vinegar and maybe a touch of sugar (palm sugar works well). This is fantastic in a stir-fry and is used in countless Chinese dishes. You simply mix the ingredients together and add towards the end of the stir-frying process.



> We're looking for maybe a "butter flavor" or cheese sauce (but thicker and able to cling to the veggies better than butter) to mix in with vegetables. It doesn't necessarily need to be a low cal sauce because i am increasing the amount of veggies we eat. I know very little about sauces so please give me a lot of details on how to make the sauce. Something not too complicated, that a beginner like me can make.


 
Cream and gorgonzola (or another creamy blue cheese). Place some cream in a small saucepan or frypan and put over a gentle heat. Add some crumbled gorgonzola and let it melt into the sauce, stirring to combine. You can then use it, or proceed to simmer it further to make it richer and thicker.

I don't list quantities because:

a) I don't measure stuff out when it comes to sauces and the like, and;
b) Taste is so subjective that it puts the usefulness of measuring such things in question (note: not talking about baking here)

For example, the Asian-style sauce I gave, some people would prefer the powerful taste of oyster sauce with just a hint of soy and the acidity of the rice vinegar, others might prefer a powerful soy taste with just an accent of oyster sauce and others still might prefer a sweet and sour taste with the palm sugar and vinegar playing a key role while the soy and oyster just rounds it out.

Just mix some together in little quantities, taste and adjust as you go.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2006)

I vote for reduced balsamic vinegar - it turns really sweet and is really yummy.  Be sure and don't reduce it too far or you will end up with sticky teeth   You can just experiment and taste as you go.

You can also use a bit of sesame oil.  A lot goes a long way.

Cilantro, diced tomatoes, soy sauce, limejuice.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 23, 2006)

Gary,
my grandson enjoys this broccoli and cheese bake, it's about the only way I can get him to eat it..Hope this might work for you. To keep the calories down, you can use a low-cal mayo and a light margarine. Me I'd just use the butter, it's not that much since the recipe makes 4-6 servings.
1-egg white
1/4-c. mayo
3-tab. parmesan cheese grated
2-tab. fresh flat leaf parsley, not the curly parsley
zest from half a fresh lemon
2-lbs fresh or 2-10 oz. packages frozen broccoli,cooked and drained.
2-Tab. butter or margarine, melted

In small bow, beat the egg white til soft peaks form. Fold in mayo, then stir in the grated parmesan and lemon zest. Arrange cooked broccoli in oven proof serving dish. Pour melted butter over broccoli; top with egg white mixture. Bake at 450 for 5 min or til puffy and golden.

kadesma
Here is another I thought of  after posting the above one.
It's simply broccoli and bacon
1-lb broccoli
4-slices bacon cooked and crumbled
1/4-cup green onion both the green and white part, sliced
this uses 3/4 c. dry bread crumbs
peel and split broccoli stems; cook whole branches in boiling salted water til just tender. Drain
While broccoli is cooking fry the bacon til crisp;drain on paper towels then crumble.
Cook the sliced green onions in the bacon drippings til wilted;stir in the bread crumbs;mix well. Arrange the broccoli on a hot platter and then sprinkle the crumbled bacon, onion and crumbs;;
serves 3
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Mar 23, 2006)

I like to braise broccoli and lots of other vegies in chicken broth with a little garlic, salt and pepper. Leeks, sliced onions, baby carrots, cauliflower, new potatoes, brussels sprouts, green beans, snow peas...all are good in any combination. It's very low calorie, fast, easy and delicious!

For a good cheese sauce, start with a white sauce: In saucepan, melt 2 tbls butter, mix in 2 tbls flour, remove from heat and slowly whisk in 2 cups reduced fat milk. Even skim milk works, but takes longer to thicken. Place on med/high heat and cook, stirring, until mixture starts to bubble. Reduce heat to medium, and stir constantly until sauce is thick. Add 1-2 cups shredded cheese of your choice, salt, pepper, and a pinch of nutmeg. A cup of cubed Velveeta Lite is a tasty, lower fat choice in cheeses, and tastes great on vegies. 
I serve the cheese sauce on the side, as the cooked vegetables tend to sweat and make it watery if you combine the two.


----------



## kleenex (Mar 23, 2006)

melt a few cheeses together and pour it on top of of the broccoli.  I just eat plain though.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 23, 2006)

Thai peanut sauce is great for a stir fry.

THe "Asian Trinity" (equal to the cajun trinity) is soy sauce, chopped fresh ginger, and minced garlic.  Add to that a dash of toasted sesame oil, red pepper flakes, even a dash of dry sherry or saki!  

In making a cheese sauce try subbing dill havarti chesse instead of cheddar.

Make a white sauce: 1 tbsp butter melted, 1 tblsp  flour wisked in and cooked for 1 minute, 1 cup of milk wisked in slowly and smoothly blended, bring to simmer it will thicken...add grated cheese, salt pepper etc.


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 23, 2006)

Steamed/boiled broccoli is really good with some condensed canned cream of mushroom, cream of celery OR cream of broccoli soup poured over top. It sounds strange, but is quite tasty. There is a load of sodium in canned soups though so you probably dont want to do this everyday... but its good if you are feeling lazy and want something quick and tasty.


----------



## gary b (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas. I'll be going to the store for ingredients tomorrow. I'm learning a white sauce is the basis for a lot of good things. If I was to add broth instead of milk to the white sauce, what would that be called,(gravy?) and what could I use it for?? Also, Kadesma, my son says thanks for the broccoli and bacon recipe, I just made it for him and he loves it! I'm going to try all the other recipes too, including braising cauliflower, carrots, and broccoli in chicken stock.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 24, 2006)

I prefer lighter sauces or seasonings with most vegetables. Here's a basic Italian style recipe that you can use. It's also a good light sauce to toss with pasta:

*Sicilian Style Broccoli*

*Yield: 4-6 Servings*

*Ingredients:*

2 ea. Broccoli crowns, trimmed and cut into florets
4-5 Tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
4-5 Garlic Cloves, thinly sliced
1/2 tsp. Red Chili Flakes
2 tsp. Anchovy Paste
3 Tbsp. Fresh Lemon Juice
1/2 c. Italian Bread Crumbs
Kosher Salt to taste

*Method:*

In a large sauce pan, heat 6 cups of water with 1 Tbsp. Kosher salt until boiling. Prepare a bowl of iced water. Blanch the broccoli in the boiling water for about 1 1/2 minutes, then shock immediately in the iced water. When the broccoli has cooled, drain and dry. 

In a large saute pan, heat the oil until shimmering. Add the garlic and chili flakes, and cook until the garlic just barely begins to brown. Add the anchovy paste using a wooden spoon, incorporate into the oil. Add the broccoli and lemon juice, and toss until the broccoli is heated through. Season to taste with salt and with more lemon juice if needed (at this point you can add pasta and toss). Remove broccoli from pan and transfer to a serving dish. Sprinkle with breadcrumbs and serve.


----------



## gary b (Mar 24, 2006)

> One very simple, very tasty mixture is the combination of oyster sauce, soy sauce, rice vinegar and maybe a touch of sugar (palm sugar works well). This is fantastic in a stir-fry and is used in countless Chinese dishes. You simply mix the ingredients together and add towards the end of the stir-frying process.


 
Haggis,

Does the oyster sauce and other ingredients in this need to be precooked seperately, cooked through with the dish, or just used like a condiment at the end? 
thanks, Gary​


----------



## Constance (Mar 24, 2006)

gary b said:
			
		

> I'm learning a white sauce is the basis for a lot of good things. If I was to add broth instead of milk to the white sauce, what would that be called,(gravy?) and what could I use it for??



Gary, my grandma Snarr taught me how to make white sauce, and said that once I'd learned how to make a good white sauce, I could make any sauce or gravy. 

My first step, after I learned the white sauce, was to add grated cheese and turn it into a cheese sauce.

Then I learned I could render out chopped bacon, add chopped onions and let them cook, then add the flour and use 1/2 milk and 1/2 chicken broth for my liquid. This a good start for potato soup. 
Or replace the chicken broth with clam juice, and make clam chowder.

Once you learn to make white sauce, gravy is easy. Use the same rule (1 tbl fat, 1 tbl flour, 1 cups liquid), and use the same method you do with your white sauce. 

Just use your imagination!


----------



## Haggis (Mar 24, 2006)

> Haggis,
> 
> Does the oyster sauce and other ingredients in this need to be precooked seperately, cooked through with the dish, or just used like a condiment at the end?


None of the ingredients for that little mixture (or indeed any in the list that I gave) need to be pre-cooked. They are condiments in their own right but are more commonly used as ingredients for a sauce.

When it comes to incorporating the mixture with the dish you could finish your cooking, remove the pan from the heat then stir it through, that would be fine. However you might get a better result adding it towards the last minute or so of cooking, that way the flavour will have a better chance to penetrate the meat/vegetables and also thicken up (through evaporation) to create a richer, thicker sauce.


----------



## gary b (Mar 25, 2006)

Haggis,

   Thanks, I got it now.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 27, 2006)

Very similar to what another posted mentioned is essentially the "no sauce" method of treating vegetables.

I frequently will cook broccoli, cauliflower, swiss chard, or spinach, etc., etc., then just drain & toss them with a little butter or extra virgin olive oil, a dash of red pepper flakes or freshly ground black pepper, garlic, & enough dry Italian-seasoned breadcrumbs to just bind the seasonings to the veggies.  Fast, easy, & delicious.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 27, 2006)

I like the tradtional white sauce with added sharp cheese...
or garlic butter sauce is nice as well...


----------



## gary b (Apr 2, 2006)

Ironchef,

I made your Sicilian Style Broccoli and it was great! 
Thanks for the Recipe    Gary


----------

